# Buying new vines



## noclue (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi all ... I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please forgive me if I am in the wrong place.

I am looking for a good place to buy some replacement vines for my backyard vineyard. I purchased my orginal ones from a nursery online which I think was a huge mistake given their reviews.

I am only looking for 6 Chardonnay vines, hopefully 2 years old. 


Thanks


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 4, 2011)

where are you from?


----------



## noclue (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Al ... I am in the Houston, Texas area.


----------



## R Ziegler (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you contacted any winery/vineyards in your local area?


They might be planting some or know of someone who is or at least be able to direct you to someone they trust and have had good experience purchasing vines from.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 5, 2011)

Check out www.rakgrape.comwhich is Double A Vineyards in NY State. They are a reputable nursery and will sell the proper grapes at the right time of year to plant in your area.


----------



## noclue (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks, appleman.

placing an order tonight.


----------

